# How to install BootManager in FreeBSD



## xiaoj (Aug 23, 2009)

My original FreeBSD BootManager which was installed in the FreeBSD installation progress was erased by windows installation when i install xp. 

Before windows installation I made a FreeBSD boot secter backup, and FreeBSD can be loaded by windows boot loader. But FreeBSD BootManager disppeared.

All I know about installing BootManager is in FreeBSD installation prograss, How to install the BootManager in readytouse FreeBSD system by hand? Is there some command? I like the FreeBSD BootManager to load dual system.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 23, 2009)

`# boot0cfg -B <some_drive>`.
Check boot0cfg(8) for more information.

EDIT: Or since you have a backup, you can also use dd(1) from the livefs CD. Just reverse the operands you used for the backup.


----------



## xiaoj (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used the code "dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/ad0s1 of=bootsect.bsd" to backup freebsd boot code. But I do not reverse it to install boot code.

I have tried the below code

```
# boot0cfg -B ad0
```
It works.

Thanks.


----------

